# IR extenders and HR24-200



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

I am having a problem trying to get the IR extender to work with the HR24-200 DVR. It just wo't work. I tried to locate the IR emitter in various locations in the cabinet but no luck. The HR24 is located in the cabinet below a Panasonic Viera Plasma TV. Currently I have to open the door slightly and use either the RC65X or Logitech 720 remote. I notice that the IR extender works for most components but does not work with HR24 and my WDTV Live media streamer. Its not a bum IR emitter because the same emitter that works on the other components fail to work with HR24. Any suggestions ?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

There have been problems in the past with IR emitters being too powerful for some equipment (DirecTV and others), or not working correctly when close to plasma TVs. Some people have reported success using Xantech "plasma proof" emitters, or emitters with adjustable output, or adding a resistor (you would need to search to find that one). It's even been reported that covering the IR sensor on the HR with electrical tape, with a small hole in the middle so the emitter can drive the IR sensor, works fine.


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

I will try the tape method, Tks.

I tried still no joy  .

I think I will just get the remote with RF. Does the RF remote transmit IR as well as RF simultaneously so it can also control my other components which are not RF ?


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I've been using Radio Shack IR extenders for several years. To get them to work with my HR21-700s, I had to place them about 12 to 15 inches away from the receiver. Anywhere closer and they are not reliable.


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

12-15 inches away ! I will try to locate them at the cabinet side and let the IR bounce around the cabinet and see what happens.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

bpratt said:


> I've been using Radio Shack IR extenders for several years. To get them to work with my HR21-700s, I had to place them about 12 to 15 inches away from the receiver. Anywhere closer and they are not reliable.


Yes, that's a classic example of the IR emitter being too powerful.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

sportflyer said:


> I will try the tape method, Tks.
> 
> I tried still no joy  .
> 
> I think I will just get the remote with RF. Does the RF remote transmit IR as well as RF simultaneously so it can also control my other components which are not RF ?


When set to use RF for Directv receivers, they will not emit IR for the Directv box but still use IR for other devices.


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

Bouncing the IR signal around the cabinet still does not work . I think the 65RX RF remote is the only solution for me for now. I wish they would put a mini plug at the rear of the HR 24 receiver (as in my Onkyo Rcvr) so that a direct electrical signal can be applied from the IR extender . This would solve all the IR woes some of us are having.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I put my flasher on the bottom of the shelf above the DVR so that it shines down upon the receiver. I have to push the DVR back an extra inch or so but that works just fine.

If your cabinet has a glass door, you will also get some bounce of the IR flash off the glass down to the DirecTV piece. Not all of the IR flash will pass through the glass. Some will get reflected back.


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

This entertainment Center has wood doors .

I can't seem to find a place to locate the IR emitter. Sometimes I wonder whether the emitter is working at all. However another emitter set behaves the same way . I wish there was some simple way to measure the emitter output so I can match it to the output from the origina controller instead so guessing .


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

I found something interesting whilst Googling on how to detect IR signals. Although we cant see IR with our eyes a digital camera can . What we need is to point a digital camera at the IR emitter of the controller , then press a controller button and a bluish light would be seen at the digital camera screen. I tried this out and indeed a bluish light is seen after pressing a button of any IR controller. Now I pointed the camera on the IR emitter of the IR extender whilst I activated it and yes I get pin point bluish light from the emitter. So now its probably a matter of intensity of the IR.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

If you're "repeating" to more than one piece of equipment in the cabinet it can get tricky. I had a lot of difficulty finding a location that could be "seen" by all the equipment. I ended up using an older version of this Xantech dual IR emitter.

If you only have one box to control, I've used stick on emitters that go directly over the IR receiver on the equipment. They had a cover to stop stray IR from escaping...


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

I have several components in the cabinet but they are on different shelves. In any case only one component is used at one time besides the Onkyo Receiver . The Onkyo Receiver is receiving the IR repeater signal from the IR extender electrically because the Onkyo has a IR mini plug input so that wont affect other components I just cant get the HR24 and the WD Media streamer to respond to the IR emitter no matter where I place them. It is interesting that they do respond to the original remotes even if I locate them in the cabinet beside the component and pointing the remote to the back of the cabinet. 

I suspect that maybe the IR extender/ repeater may not be sending the correct codes or the signal is too noisy for the sensors to correctly decode? I should really hook up my oscilloscope too see the signals .

I gave up and ordered a RF version of the remote. RC65RX 

The problem still bugs me.


----------

